# FreeBSD boot loader



## balanga (Mar 11, 2018)

Can I install use boot0cfg to act as a bootloader for alternative OSes? FreeBSD's boot manager show various boot options on booting... not sure how it discovers these...

My problem is that I have just installed Arch Linux as the only OS on a disk and Grub is not working... Could I just install boot0cfg and have it discover Arch Linux?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

Note that boot0cfg(8) only works on MBR partitioned disks and UFS. It does not work on GPT or for ZFS.


----------



## balanga (Mar 12, 2018)

What could you use on GPT?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

There's nothing "official", but Grub should work.


----------



## sko (Mar 12, 2018)

If all used/installed OSes (properly) support EFI booting, a EFI loader like rEFInd[1] might be the easiest option, as you won't have to touch and modify any one of the boot loaders of any installed OS. This puts an end to fighting with e.g. a single GRUB configuration for multiple OS installations, which might all try to update GRUB via some automation mechanism and breaking it for everyone else in the process.

[1] http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/


----------

